# Klassendiagramm Beispiel



## glawinn (24. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte mich mit Klassendiagrammen (UML) beschäftigen, hab aber noch einige Probleme damit.

Daher möchte ich euch eine Aufgabe stellen und euch fragen, ob ihr ein passendes Klassendiagramm entwerfen und zeigen könntet, so dass ich mir die Lösung anschauen kann, um sie zu verstehen.

Bsp.:

In einer Videothek möchte ein Kunde einen bestimmten Film ausleiehen. Daher benutzt er den Kunden-Computer, in dem er nach dem Film suchen kann. Ist dieser Film vorhanden, so braucht er nur noch zur Abnahmestelle gehen und ihn abholen.
Ist der Film nicht vorhanden, so kann er aber ihn reservieren und dann abholen, wenn der Film wieder vorhanden ist.

Wie sieht ein Klassendiagramm für dieses Schema aus ?

Und wie sieht das Use-Case- und Objektdiagramm dazu aus ?

Ist wirklich wichtig.

VIELEN DANK im Voraus


----------



## squeaker (26. Juli 2004)

Kommt stark auf das Design deiner Klassen an. Und auf das deiner Use-Cases usw.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo! Meinst du sowas hier:

Gruß Tom


----------

